
C-PAP ventilation from a Decathlon snorkeling mask - sabas_ge
https://www.isinnova.it/easy-covid19-eng/
======
tcbawo
This looks very promising given some emerging theories of pathology:
[https://emcrit.org/pulmcrit/cpap-covid/](https://emcrit.org/pulmcrit/cpap-
covid/)

